# Emigrating to Calgary, need help!



## dabs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've been trying to read up on moving to Calgary from Blackburn, England but I've been having some difficulty. 
I have no skills or job experience yet, would it be impossible for me to move there? 
I want to move within a year, so would it be best for me to start a skilled profession or college degree in Calgary? And how could I go about this?
Any help would be much appreciated.

It should also be noted that my girlfriend lives in Calgary and so I have a place to stay. Thank you.


----------



## Canadadreaming (Aug 15, 2008)

*Information on Moving to Canada*

You will find all the information you need at canada.org.uk with the normal www prefix. There are sections on studying in Canada.
Best of Luck. 
Don't forget to post about your life in Calagary when you get there.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

It would be great to know a bit more about you in order to give advice on this one. Do you have someone who can sponsor you into Canada (a relative) or do you have a good reason to think you can get in more quickly than through the regular route? Otherwise you might be looking at more like 3 years to go through the immigration process, and without any qualifications or experience it is not certain that you will get enough points to be able to qualify. Perhaps you were thinking of going in on a student/young person's visa. I'm not an expert on that side of things, and it's best to look it up at the official site recommended by the previous poster.

However, I can say that if you decide to go to Canada you will definitely stand a better chance of getting a good job if you do your studying there, as the standards are higher than in the UK and the education in general is more likely to appeal to a potential employer than something you did in the UK which they wouldn't be familiar with. You could make a start by looking at SAIT.ca - Welcome to SAIT which is the website for the Southern Alberta Institute of Technology. They have courses in just about everything you could imagine, and are extremely good - both myself and my husband went there - he did Power Engineering Certificate B which he needed to get in order to be considered for a job in engineering, even though he had a DEGREE in the subject - I went there to do Marketing and Sales and found it very good.

If you go to SAIT.ca - About Calgary you will be on the page for international students. It has some interesting information.

Hope this helps, 
Deeana


----------



## dabs (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for the replies

i am 22 and i dont have any relatives in calgary although i do have one in london ontario if that helps at all?

What do i need exactly to apply for a course at SAIT..what do i need to get? i dont understand any of this? its very confusing.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi,
I think if I were you I would go to Visiting Canada
and read up all about going to Canada. There are various ways you can do it, and one way is as a visitor with a temporary work or study permit. It won't seem so confusing once you've read some of the information and then when you have specific questions you can post them on the forum. 
You can also try phoning or emailing SAIT and asking them for their requirements for courses there.
Hope this helps,
Deeana


----------



## dabs (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the link.
Is it possible to stay permanently after studying and get a job in Canada if I don't study a "skill"? I'm not really even sure what the website means by "skilled worker."
I want to move there as soon as possible and I don't want to pay for a course at SAIT that won't help me get into Canada.
Thanks again and sorry for all these questions.


----------



## wil83 (Aug 21, 2008)

Once you get your work / study permit, you can get an employer to sponsor you. Employee sponsorship will at the very least buy you a couple of work permit extensions, but may also land you PR. 
Alternatively, assuming things work out well with the girlfriend, and you guys have lived together for one year (paid bills together, are on the lease / mortgage together, etc, document everything), she will be able to sponsor you. You will be able to find all these guidelines on the immigration canada website. The paperwork for PR is pretty comprehensive but my wife and I did it ourselves and I had no problem getting in.
I would recommend phoning the Immigration Canada helpline once you get to Canada (or get your girlfriend to phone and ask questions on your behalf). They're really really helpful and answer your questions promptly and accurately.
HOpe that helps...


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*moving to calgary*

hi why dont to try a trade you need this to get the points or a job ofter with a company which would be easyier


dabs said:


> Hello everyone, I've been trying to read up on moving to Calgary from Blackburn, England but I've been having some difficulty.
> I have no skills or job experience yet, would it be impossible for me to move there?
> I want to move within a year, so would it be best for me to start a skilled profession or college degree in Calgary? And how could I go about this?
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> ...


----------

